# RIP Robert Prizeman



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Robert Prizeman, the founder and music director of the English choir, Libera, has died aged 68, according to the ensemble's website.

https://libera.org.uk/news/robert-prizeman-rip/

The timing is particularly unfortunate, since Libera's new album "If" was released today after a hiatus caused by the Covid shutdown.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour


----------

